# She lost a tooth... ???



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I have a yearling milker that lost a tooth 2-3 months ago... she lost one again today... I can't see it being she ate something hard... she gets a dairy goat pellet with soaked beet pulp and alfalfa pellets... so the grain get rather soft...

She has never had Copper, we are doing it this month.... it has been 7mo. from the last time she has had BoSe. I did give her selenium gel last month, but we ran out so we will be getting some BoSe soon.... Is it a deficiency? Could it be something else? The first thing I thought of is selenium or copper... I haven't found to much info on either of them on google... I am going to keep looking....


Oh and both were molars


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

When do goats normally lose their baby teeth? I'm not sure so could that be what is going on?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I am not sure... I looked it up and most said 10-12 months... she is 19 months old....


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Goats have baby teeth? Thank goodness I was flipping out when our 1 yr old momma suddenly came up with a blank space where a beautiful tooth used to be.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I wouldn't be so worried if it was a front tooth.... but they were molars.... My mom said she would help me hold her and look to see if they (well the first one anyway) has grown back....


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

I noticed that Fiona lost two of her front teeth at about a year old - saw the new one growing in and thought the old one had broken off until I looked it up and found that goats loose their two middle teeth at about 12 months, (sometimes as late as 18 months) the two on either side of those at about 24 months, and so on until they have all eight front permanent teeth. 

BUT that doesn't explain why she lost her molars, does it?  A quick Google search says it could be a zinc and/or selenium deficiency.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Linz
We are going to get BoSe as soon as we can and give her that... and we are going to do copper (as she has never had it, and the rest of my does are due for it...)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Found this link very educational...
http://kinne.net/f-teeth1.htm

Goats will lose molars as well just like us...to get in the adult teeth... :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you Pam!! That like was helpful!

Guess I just don't think of simple things... I always over react! LOL! and think of the worst!


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Good find, Pam! All the ones I read said pretty much the same thing about the incisors, but didn't mention that molars were lost as well.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It sounds pretty normal...just keep an eye out and make sure she's not acting in pain or anything when she chews. :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Linz same thing... I couldn't find ANYTHING that said something on Molars! 

thanks Kylee! :hug: she seems normal....


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Good to hear!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome everyone.... :grouphug:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

When we bought our buck, he was still growing and was almost 2 years old. Shortly after we got him, we found two molars in the bottom of his watering bucket. I tho't that was strange. Now I know that they were just his baby teeth.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ That makes me feel better! LOL!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------

